# Ibis als Angelboot



## JDE (2. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren meinen kleinen Stinker (AnKa) mit einem 4 Ps 2Takter zugelegt und etwas für mich hübsch gemacht. 

Für meine Spinnfischerei und das Vereinshegefischen (mit Steckstangen) hat er bisher immer genügt. Nur das man bei mäßigem Wind auf den größeren Brandenburger Havelseen doch zu tun hatte nicht den gesamten See ins Boot zu holen. 

Für (noch zu seltene) ruhige Familienausflüge (Mutter, Vater, Kind) ist es mir auf Dauer aber zu heikel die Windgeschindigkeiten des gesamten Tages zu prognostizieren. Daher soll binnen eines Jahres was wetterunabhängigeres aber zum Angeln geeignetes her.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Vom Typ her gefallen mir Ibis und Trainer, wenn es ein Cabrioverdeck dazu gibt (für Familienfahrten). Zum Angeln muss das natürlich einklappbar sein.
Soweit ich schon gelesen habe wäre ein Ibis 2 wohl am passensten, da er als Halbgleiter die ruhigste Lage beim Ankern (bzw zwischen Steckstangen) haben dürfte.

Für's Spinnangeln (1-3 Pers) würde ich gern von der Bootsspitze aus Angeln. Wie das hinzubekommen wäre ist mir aber noch ein Rätsel. Auch zum Stippen (Hegefischen) müsste ich auf die Spitze gelangen um die Steckstangen anzubringen.

Habt ihr da einen Tipp für mich ob und ggf wie man sicher auf die Spitze gelangt?

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Mai 2020)

Das Ibis ist relativ kippelig und der Überstieg zum Bug über die Frontscheibe Turnerei - da such dir doch besser irgendeinen kleinen alten Bowrider mit aufklappbarer/geteilter Scheibe


----------



## JDE (2. Mai 2020)

Kippelig? 
Ich dachte der Ibis 2 wäre vom Rumpf her mehr oder weniger ein Angelkahn und von daher recht kippstabil.

Dann google ich mal nach Bowrider, was auch immer das ist.


----------



## JDE (2. Mai 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> such dir doch besser irgendeinen kleinen alten Bowrider mit aufklappbarer/geteilter Scheibe



Der war gut. 
Ein Hubschrauberlandeplatz wäre vielleicht auch keine schlechte Idee. 

Nee, mal ernsthaft. Ich suche nicht umsonst etwas in Größe Ibis/Trainer. Tiefgang, Größe, durchschnittliche Motorisierung, Preis, das passt schon alles. 
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe sollte der Überstieg an der Frontscheibe vorbei auf den Bug (ohne Seitenscheibe) hinzubekommen sein. Zur Not kommt ein Hocker rein. Das Kippeln werde ich testen müssen.

Gibt es hier Angler mit dem Ibis? 
Wie angelt er sich? Die Bordwand hat ja ein paar Zentimeter.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Mai 2020)

Natürlich ist meine Antwort ernsthaft gewesen- das Ibis ist ein kleines, wendiges Tourenboot für geringe Motorisierungen. 
Konstruiert zum drinne Platznehmen und rausgucken. 
Zum drinne hantieren bzw arbeiten gibt es geeignetere Rumpfformen in vergleichbarer Größe. Kentern wirste mit dem Ibis nicht- aber sicher auch keine Freude beim Angeln haben... 

Aber du hast Dich anscheinend auf diesen Typ Boot eingeschossen und verteidigst Deine Präferenz mit Zynismus- ist auch okay! 

Aber viele Tippgeber wird das nicht hervorbringen.... 

Immer ne handbreit...etc pp-... und bleib im Boot


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> das Ibis ist ein kleines, wendiges Tourenboot für geringe Motorisierungen.
> Konstruiert zum drinne Platznehmen und rausgucken.



So sieht es aus, dass Boot ist eher was um mit Mutti einen Tag rum zu schippern, als zum Angeln.
Das dieses Vordeck  mal völlig ungeeignet zum Angeln ist und zudem einen erheblichen Platzverlust mitbringt, ist dir ja selbst schon aufgefallen?
Selbst zu Zweit wird es recht kuschelig beim Spinnfischen darin, zu Dritt halte ich dies für ausgeschlossen, bzw. wollte ich nicht dabei sein.
Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, für Tagestouren konzipiert und zum Angeln ein fauler Kompromiss.

Jürgen


----------



## JDE (4. Juni 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, dass Boot ist eher was um mit Mutti einen Tag rum zu schippern, als zum Angeln.
> Das dieses Vordeck  mal völlig ungeeignet zum Angeln ist und zudem einen erheblichen Platzverlust mitbringt, ist dir ja selbst schon aufgefallen?
> Selbst zu Zweit wird es recht kuschelig beim Spinnfischen darin, zu Dritt halte ich dies für ausgeschlossen, bzw. wollte ich nicht dabei sein.
> Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, für Tagestouren konzipiert und zum Angeln ein fauler Kompromiss.



Mmmh, dann bleibe ich wohl beim AnKa mit 4 PS und sehe was auf dem Wasser so an mir vorbeitreibt. 
Demnächst wird mich auch noch mein SBF-Binnen-Führerschein erreichen was mich zumindest von der 15PS-Grenze befreit.

Wie üblich scheint es auch bei Booten keine erlegende Wollmilchsau zu geben, auch wenn ich mich inzwischen vom Gedanken unbedingt von der Bugspitze angeln zu müssen verabschiedet habe. Zu zweit sollte man aber schon Spinnfischen können.

Zum Glück hat sich mein Nachbar gerade einen Ibis 2 mit 40 PS 2T zugelegt. Auch wenn er kein Angler ist sollte sich da mal eine Ausfahrt hinbekommen lassen.

Ich werde mich mit neuen Erkenntnissen melden.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2020)

Ibis 2 mit 40 PS? Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## JDE (4. Juni 2020)

Auf die Schnelle habe ich in den Kleinanzeigen gerade nur einige 25er und einen 30er gefunden. Aber mein Nachbar müsste einen 40er haben und ich glaube auch schon solche in den Kleinanzeigen gesehen zu haben.


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich meine das Ibis 2 ist bis 12 PS ausgelegt. 15 PS wird es gut vertragen, aber bei 40 PS hätte ich meine Bedenken.


----------



## exstralsunder (4. Juni 2020)

Ich gurke mit meinem Ibis auf den Boddengewässern Rügens rum.
Kann eigentlich nichts schlechtes über das Teil sagen.
Allerdings fahre ich mit einem 10 PS Motor.
Reicht völlig. Die erlaubte Höchstgeschwindigkeit im Bodden erreicht es damit locker.
Zur Erinnerung: im Fahrwasser 12, außerhalb 8 Knoten
40 PS finde ich bissel arg fett.
Das Ibis II ist ohnehin nur bis 9KW Antriebsleistung zugelassen. Entspricht 12 PS.
Zu zweit angeln im Boot-ist absolut kein Problem. Zu dritt geht auch...wird aber eng.
Auf den Bug kommt man- so man ein Gorilla oder Bonobo ist. Ich würde es lassen...man muss ja irgendwann mal wieder zurück.


----------



## JDE (8. Juni 2020)

Mmmmh, also vielleicht doch ein Ibis?
Besten Dank an den Exstralsunder - ich bin übrigens auch einer. ;-)

Habe meinen Nachbarn nochmal gefragt, und er hat tatsächlich "nur" 25 PS dran.

Ich sehe mich aber gerade etwas nach einem Dreikieler um. zum Angeln sicher ideal. Zum Fahren scheiden sich die Geister. Könnte recht ungemütlich sein. Muss ich testen. Wenn alles klappt teste ich demnächst einen mit 25 PS dran. 

Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual...


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Juni 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob ein 3 Kieler besser im Wasser liegt.
Ich denke eher: nein.
Der Ibis ist eigentlich das ideale Boddenboot.
Das Teil wiegt kaum was und im Gegensatz zum 3 Kieler, bekommt man es ohne Probleme auf den kleinsten Trailer.
Zudem ist der Ibis nahezu unkaputtbar. Wir leben im Jahr 30 nach der Wende....da sind einige "West" Produkte schon lange nicht mehr unter uns.
Mit 15 PS ist das Boot ausreichend motorisiert. Die Preise für das Teil sind auch kein Problem.
Auf die Ostsee hab ich es noch  nicht geschafft.  Meist versacke ich im Dreieck Ummanz/Barhöft/Hiddensee.
25 PS wären für die Ostsee sicher hilfreich. Dennoch sollte dann die Ostsee eher Ententeich sein.

Gewohnt hab ich übrigens auf dem Oberweg/Tribseer ...und später denn in Dranske /Rüg.


----------



## JDE (8. Juni 2020)

"Mein" Dreikieler ist mit 4,2m so lang wie der Ibis und mit 1,6m auch kaum breiter. Er soll auf einen normalen Trailer passen, also auch auf meinen Anka-Trailer. Besonders gefällt mir, dass mein Kurzer (3) sich darin bewegen könnte und ich sogar mit meinen Steckstangen beim Hegefischen mitmachen kann.  
Mich wundert allerdings, dass sowohl Motor als auch der Sitz im hinteren Bootsdrittel liegen. Da wird es in der Fahrt vorn sicher ganz schön hochgehen, wenn man allein fährt.

Aber ich werde nichts übers Knie brechen, erstmal habe ich ja meinen Anka mit 4 PS, zum Angeln und Dümpeln genügt das mehr als genug.

Testfahren, ich werde einfach ein paar Boote testfahren müssen.

Ich habe damals (das ist nun schon wieder 6 Jahre her) im Dreimörderhaus gewohnt. ;-) Also Stadtmauer mit Blickrichtung Hauptbahnhof.  Fahre immer wieder gern hin Freunde besuchen.


----------

